# Best Website For Dog/Puppy Toys?



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Try www.dog.com. They sell discount dog food too. They also provide a 10 % AKC discount.

www.petstore.com is another good one. You can get toys dirt cheap! I got a lot of Mercy's Air Kongs from there.


----------



## EmmieLou (Nov 13, 2011)

I always used Mydogtoy.com

They sell all of the Tuffy and Ultimate brand toys. Emmie has a whole basket full of them and was never able to get the stuffing out of them. If you become a toy tester on their website, which is free I still believe, you get every toy at half price. You get a new toy every month which is great. They never seem to get bored with the toys. I think this saved the furniture when Emmie was a puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy Mae's Mommy (Dec 31, 2012)

I love toys made by West Paw Design. Occasionally, you can find them in specialty pet stores but I typically buy online. They're great for tough chewers virtually indestructible.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Go to Golden Retriever Rescue groups. Help them and get nice toys from their shops at the same time.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Premier Pets has great toys (pogo plush was my pups favorite); they also have great brain toys.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I also like dogstuff.com


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

We've had great success with mydogtoy.com. We didn't actually purchase it online, but at a local petstore. They had their web address stitched onto the duck we bought our puppy, and it's still in good shape today, despite his sharp puppy teeth tearing into it! We are VERY impressed!! Will purchase other toys from them soon too.


----------

